# something from a local kiwi A & P Show



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i wondered if any of you would be interested in these...

they were made by the 'crusty' gentleman that i posted in the 'people' thread in the photography forum.

they are bottles made from old fence posts and some of them have turned out lovely.










and cropped:









you may not like the idea of using fence posts, but i thought it an interesting idea worth showing.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I wonder if he does these by hand or if he has a lathe? Nice looking bottles. What kind of wood is that?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Would bet it's on a lathe..but SURE hope he adds the 'wire' after he's finished turning. Could be a little 'dicey' dodging that stuff while turning..LOL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

What's an A&P show ?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> What's an A&P show ?


http://www.ras.org.nz/


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

"Agricultural & Pastoral Associations"

It's a faith based farmers thing. Got it.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

sorry for taking so long to get back here... the wood is 'totara'.

and yes the wire is added afterwards.  when i first looked i thought it was barbed wire, but i see it's twisted wire. quite an artsy chappy, methinks.

to me it looks as if he uses a lathe.

here's a link to this Kumeu Show


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I think what people are wondering is if he used a lathe to hollow them out, or bored them with a large bit. Either way, great stuff.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

he used a large drill. (i'm just in the process of sending him a couple of photos and a newspaper article, so phoned to check his address and asked at the same time.  )


----------

